# To perform



## Boljon

In Latin, I found "the performace" is like "actio",
and how can I say "to perform"?
Thank you!


----------



## Anne345

perform act : actum ponere, elicere, facere, exercere,perficere, peragere; patrare 
perform office : officio (=ab) fungor fungi functus sum 
perform play : spectaculum, fabulam dare, edere, edocere 
the actor performs "Octavia" : histrio "Octaviam" agit 

xxxx

(from http://wredmond.home.texas.net/glossarium.html)


----------



## Boljon

Thank you so much for your link!


----------



## JB

If, as an actor, I want to say 
I act therefore I am
as in 
Cogito ergo sum
but
_____(I act)  ergo sum,
what is the correct conjugatio?

Interesting, various translation sites listed on Google gave me either nothing, or what I believe were nouns for "act", as in laws.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Agró

jbruceismay said:


> If, as an actor, I want to say
> I act therefore I am
> as in
> Cogito ergo sum
> but
> _____(I act)  ergo sum,
> what is the correct conjugatio?
> 
> Interesting, various translation sites listed on Google gave me either nothing, or what I believe were nouns for "act", as in laws.
> Thanks in advance.



*Ago*, egi, actum.
Ago ergo sum.

Amicum imperatoris *agere* (Play the emperor's friend's part).


----------



## JB

Thanks
Gracias
Merci
Gratzie
Gratias, gratia

And an interesting thank you site.


----------



## Cagey

"Thank you" in Latin: _gratias tibi ago_. 

Another interesting use of _ago_.


----------

